# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Organic brown rice vs non-organic

## ziggz

Anyone know if there truly is a difference besides price? And is it worth the extra cost? By the way, what brand brown rice do you guys buy? Thanks!

----------


## tbody66

Organic is always a better option, not sure if there is any significance to any degree that would matter from a nutritional standpoint and definitely not a bodybuilding standpoint. Plus, if it's difficult to find and substantially more expensive why bother? There are hundreds of rice threads in the diet forums section and it has been absolutely hammered and hammered and hammered and hammered. I honestly believe it is the most frequently beaten "dead horse" on the entire site. Not to mention you didn't even put the question in context, as in, will it change the flavor/color/consistency/odor of my ejaculate for my wifes pleasure, is there a difference for nutrition, for weight loss, for muscle gain for carb cycling for blah...blah...blah???

----------


## ziggz

haha.. I was asking it from a weight loss standpoint. My father swears by this rice: http://www.amazon.com/Village-Harves...dp/B001HTPAE4/ but it is expensive, albeit very tasty. I'll do some more research.

----------


## tbody66

Looks good to me, it is just a carb, a good carb source mind you, but just a carb. So for weight loss or whatever your desired goals it matters how it fits in with the rest of your diet in being most effective for overall results.

----------


## PK-V

Unless you have bad skin I would see little benefit in switching to organic grains

with meats/dairy that's a different story altogether

----------


## tbody66

I will always try to support local/small farmers or those who try to keep things as natural as possible without harsh chemicals or abusing the land. I have friends who are organic farmers and ranchers and it is harder for them to make a living due to being more expensive to raise crops/animals this way, so for that reason I'll vote organic if you can afford it. Not sure how that applies to rice, since the process is different, just sayin'.

----------


## ziggz

> Unless you have bad skin I would see little benefit in switching to organic grains
> 
> with meats/dairy that's a different story altogether


What do organic grains have to do with bad skin?

----------


## Cyclehard

Organic is better for you because there are less chemicals but it is also better for the environment. Most fertilizers, pesticides and so on are pretty toxic.

----------


## PK-V

> What do organic grains have to do with bad skin?


 



> Organic is better for you because there are less chemicals but it is also better for the environment. Most fertilizers, pesticides and so on are pretty toxic.


Thats why!

----------

